# Forum ride - Season of Mists route (Hebden Bridge)



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2010)

Alun, battered, and I abandoned the official Season of Mists ride on October 3rd due to horrendous weather conditions and we want our revenge!

For those of you who don't know it - it is a 100 km route starting and finishing in Hebden Bridge, with 2,550 m of very tough climbing. It is not a ride for beginners or anybody who doesn't like hills!

There will be a cafe stop at Waddington and potentially another short one at Coldwell Activity Centre if we get there before it shuts.

We intend to ride the route on Sunday, October 10th, subject to acceptable weather conditions. If the weather is bad, we'll put it back a week to the 17th.

Realistically, we will be riding at a pretty slow average speed (including stops, it is likely to be about 14 kph or 9 mph).

We will set off from Hebden Bridge at 10:00 we should be back in daylight but it might be an idea to carry emergency lighting just in case.

PaulB/Rammylad/Sysagent - you have previously expressed interest in SoM - do you fancy joining us? Is anybody else interested?


----------



## Sysagent (3 Oct 2010)

Aye be definitely up for this on the 10th!

Disclaimer: Weather conditions permitting.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Oct 2010)

I wish I could come - another mist opportunity...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I wish I could come - another mist opportunity...


Ho ho!

There was plenty of mist today, but our view of it was obscured by rain...


----------



## aJohnson (4 Oct 2010)

I'd love to... but haven't been on the bike in so long. I'll try to get fit enough for your next ride though


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2010)

aJohnson said:


> I'd love to... but haven't been on the bike in so long. I'll try to get fit enough for your next ride though


aJ - I've only done 200 miles since Aug 1st and Alun was struggling a bit yesterday too. If we old guys are willing to die on our bikes (in dry conditions!), a young whipper-snapper like you should be too!


----------



## Jacqui (4 Oct 2010)

Think I am too slow to join you but maybe next time. 

Would love to do something as enjoyed the L2P and really want to carry on with the cycling but need to work on speed and hills. Did the big hill from Bailiff Bridge today which I was quite pleased about but very very slowly.

Hopefully the weather will be like today not yesterday.


----------



## aJohnson (4 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> aJ - I've only done 200 miles since Aug 1st and Alun was struggling a bit yesterday too. If we old guys are willing to die on our bikes (in dry conditions!), a young whipper-snapper like you should be too!



That's still more than me 

I'll let you know closer to the date, hopefully I'll manage to get in some miles beforehand.


----------



## longers (4 Oct 2010)

Tempted as I missed yesterdays ride. Will keep an eye on the weather for the 10th.


----------



## zacklaws (4 Oct 2010)

longers said:


> Tempted as I missed yesterdays ride. Will keep an eye on the weather for the 10th.



I actually caught up with someone on a "fixie" yesterday climbing the hills, just before Coldwell doing the course. If it was insane to do it in the rain on a normal bike, to do it on a fixed wheel over them hills as well is an acheivement, probably bordering on lunacy


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Think I am too slow to join you but maybe next time.
> 
> Would love to do something as enjoyed the L2P and really want to carry on with the cycling  but need to work on speed and hills.  Did the big hill from Bailiff Bridge today  which I was quite pleased about  but very very slowly.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will be like today not yesterday.


To be honest Jacqui, it isn't really the speed because we will be riding pretty slowly, it's the severity of the hills. This is one mean route with some very hard climbs on it. I think it would be wise to give yourself another season to build up to this kind of thing. It took me _a lot_ longer than that...



aJohnson said:


> That's still more than me
> 
> I'll let you know closer to the date, hopefully I'll manage to get in some miles beforehand.


You've only got 5 more days!



longers said:


> Tempted as I missed yesterdays ride. Will keep an eye on the weather for the 10th.


It would be good to see you again, and you could buy your own painted stone from Coldwell if we got round there in time (doubtful, actually). I didn't make it yesterday!


----------



## aJohnson (4 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> You've only got 5 more days!



 I missed the 10th part, I only saw the 17th.


----------



## Jacqui (5 Oct 2010)

Will look out for it next year .

Quite pleased with the hill yesterday which is 14 percent I had avoided it in my L2P training but thought I would give it a go before winter really hits . 

The hills not the distance were the make or break to Paris I am not bad on the long steady climbs like the mytholmroyd one but not so good on the very sharp steep ones .


Have a good ride and if you do anything less fierce bfore next October maybe I can join you .


----------



## Amanda P (5 Oct 2010)

Since I missed the official Mists, I'm interested.

I was driving back from North Wales on Sunday, and thinking about all the fun I was missing!


----------



## Calum (5 Oct 2010)

Agh go on then, i'm in!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Quite pleased with the hill yesterday which is 14 percent  I had avoided it  in my  L2P training but thought I would give it a go before winter really hits .


Congratulations on tackling that hill!



Jacqui said:


> The hills not the distance  were the make or break to Paris I am not bad on the long steady climbs like the mytholmroyd one but not so good on the very sharp steep ones .


The SoM route includes shortish-and-very-steep, shortish-and-steep, longish-and-steep, longish-and-steepish, long-and-steepish as well as long-and-steady!



Jacqui said:


> Have a good ride and if you do anything less fierce bfore next October maybe I can join you .


Thanks. I suppose I could arrange a ride out to a cafe and back for November if we don't get another early winter. Trouble is - it's hard to find a route round here that doesn't involve lots of hills unless we stick to the busy valley roads. I'll have a think about it...



Uncle Phil said:


> Since I missed the official Mists, I'm interested.





Calum said:


> Agh go on then, i'm in!


Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kestevan (5 Oct 2010)

I'd like to.... but my Birthdays on Friday, and I'm being treated to a night out by my beter half on Saturday.

The chances of me being in any fit state to ride a bike up any sort of hill on the Sunday are so remote as to be non-existant (with any luck).

And as usual I'm working the following weekend, so that would be out too.


----------



## lpjr (5 Oct 2010)

Could I be cheeky and ask for the route that you are doing. Too challenging for me at the moment, but would like to give it a go in the near future as I live not too far away.


----------



## PaulB (5 Oct 2010)

Sadly, yes, I can do it this Sunday. I say 'sadly' but wanted to start off with a red herring. I'm a literal Dickens like that, me.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2010)

Kestevan said:


> I'd like to.... but my Birthdays  on Friday, and I'm being treated to a night out by my beter half on Saturday.
> 
> The chances of me being in any fit state to ride a bike up any sort of hill on the Sunday are so remote as to be non-existant (with any luck).
> 
> And as usual I'm working the following weekend, so that would be out too.


That job of yours - _I don't know_! 

BTW - Happy Birthday for Friday and enjoy the night out.




lpjr said:


> Could I be cheeky and ask for the route that you are doing.  Too challenging for me at the moment, but would like to give it a go in the near future as I live not too far away.


No problem - here it is. 

If you aren't fit enough now, I'd suggest leaving it until after the clocks go forward in the Spring because by the time you are fit enough this year, there won't be enough time for you to get round in daylight and it's not something you'd want to do in the dark!



PaulB said:


> Sadly, yes, I can do it this Sunday.  I say 'sadly' but wanted to start off with a red herring.  I'm a literal Dickens like that, me.


Hmm... So, are you going to ride over here first thing, do the route with us round to Nelson and then go straight home, or drive over, do the full route with us and then drive back afterwards?


----------



## PaulB (6 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... So, are you going to ride over here first thing, do the route with us round to Nelson and then go straight home, or drive over, do the full route with us and then drive back afterwards?




Nelson! Nelson! I might meet you somewhere which then doesn't involve riding through Belson. I will be there on sunday and I'll check the route and let you know.


----------



## Bokonon (6 Oct 2010)

Yeah, if it doesn't rain and I remember to get out of bed.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2010)

PaulB said:


> Nelson!  Nelson!  I might meet you somewhere which then doesn't involve riding through Belson.  I will be there on sunday and I'll check the route and let you know.


Nelson is on the way back. We'll be climbing up to Coldwell from there and then back via Widdop. It would make more sense for you to do the Widdop section solo early on to meet us in HB, and then head for home on the B6247 when we get to Barrowford. You'd still get to do 48 miles with us.



Bokonon said:


> Yeah, if it doesn't rain and I remember to get out of bed.


We won't be doing the ride on the 10th if (heavy) rain is forecast. At the moment, the forecast is for a settled spell over the weekend with plenty of sunshine!

I'm terrible at getting out of bed so on ride days I set my phone, a bedside clock and a 3rd travel clock to go off at 5 minute intervals to make sure I don't oversleep! 

Any sign of colly? He doesn't seem to surface on CC much these days.


----------



## PaulB (6 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Nelson is on the way back. We'll be climbing up to Coldwell from there and then back via Widdop. It would make more sense for you to do the Widdop section solo early on to meet us in HB, and then head for home on the B6247 when we get to Barrowford. You'd still get to do 48 miles with us.



I remember that time we did a section last year and it seemed eminently sensible to me to give Belson a wide berth, so we did, much to your chagrin, I recall. I don't know exactly what it is about the place but it fills me with an overwhelming sense of foreboding and I dislike the feeling it engenders immensely. I'll work something out and let you know.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2010)

Sounds like it'll be a good testing ride,hope you get a decent day for it.
Did you get your wheel sorted OK Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2010)

PaulB said:


> I remember that time we did a section last year and it seemed eminently sensible to me to give Belson a wide berth, so we did, much to your chagrin, I recall.  I don't know exactly what it is about the place but it fills me with an overwhelming sense of foreboding and I dislike the feeling it engenders immensely.  I'll work something out and let you know.


I must admit that I'm not a fan of the place, but we pass through the worst bit pretty quickly and once on the climb it isn't too bad.

The reason I stuck to the Nelson route last time was because I was following my GPS and didn't have a clue about alternatives. I did remember that the climb I've done out of Colne in the past was very steep and didn't fancy that.




potsy said:


> Sounds like it'll be a good testing ride,hope you get a decent day for it.
> Did you get your wheel sorted OK Colin?


Yes, thanks. I bought a pack of 4 spokes for £8 so now I have 3 spares. I might start carrying one or two with me. Fortunately, the drive-side spokes (like the one that broke) are straight-pull so they can be replaced without having to take the cassette off.

I've done about 60 miles on the wheel since it was repaired and it seems to be holding.

So, are you planning to join us then potsy?


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> .
> 
> So, are you planning to join us then potsy?



Not this time Col,but am doing the ride that Dan_bo/Fossy are arranging on the 30th.
Hoping it's not quite as hilly as the one you guys are doing,though it's being described as 'lumpy'


----------



## tubbycyclist (6 Oct 2010)

I think I can get a pass out for this ride and would like to join you.

I missed it last weekend too as I had agreed to do something else - although given the conditions I was more than a little relieved.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2010)

tubbycyclist said:


> I think I can get a pass out for this ride and would like to join you.
> 
> I missed it last weekend too as I had agreed to do something else - although given the conditions I was more than a little relieved.


It would be nice to see you again. Are you going to have some nice low gears this time? 
Hopefully my leg won't pack up on that steep hill at Thursden on this ride! It was starting to play up in the rain on Sunday, but I think that was because it was so cold and wet. 










Okay, since I can't edit the original post...

Start from the Market Place car park in Hebden Bridge, 10:00, Sunday,  Oct 10th.

Map showing car park


It's a long stay pay-and-display car park and is only about 30p/hour. NB - wardens regularly patrol here and issue £70 fines so make sure you pay enough! 

We should be back by 18:00, but it might be an idea to carry emergency lights in case we get held up by mechanical problems.

The centre of Hebden Bridge is now pedestrianised and there is a one-way system. To get to the car park turn right up Commercial Street as you come into HB from the Halifax direction, second left after about 100 yards by the White Lion. Follow that road round over the river. The car park is then on your right.

If anybody decides to turn up announced (it has happened before) make sure that you get to Market Place car park by 09:45 because we won't be hanging about once all those officially riding have gathered!


----------



## PaulB (6 Oct 2010)

And the weather is going to be WUNderful. If the BBC have their prediction correct.


----------



## longers (7 Oct 2010)

> We should be back by 18:00,



There's a train at quarter to I'd like to not miss, an earlier one would be better if possible.

Where're we planning on having a proper stop for eats? I can't remember from last year what the options are.

Hopefully see you all on sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2010)

longers said:


> There's a train at quarter to I'd like to not miss, an earlier one would be better if possible.
> 
> Where're we planning on having a proper stop for eats? I can't remember from last year what the options are.
> 
> Hopefully see you all on sunday.


Assuming no punctures or mechanical problems, it will be purely down to the (lack of!) fitness levels of some of us (especially mine!) what time we get back

I have done SoM in about 6 hours in the past but I know I'm much less fit now and weigh more so I reckon a minimum of 7 hours including the cafe stop.

A suggestion: We could split into a fast group and a slow group in Nelson. Navigation back from there is straightforward. If you (_longers_) and any other quick riders want to ride on ahead from there, I wouldn't be offended. 

The last time I did a forum ride up the Thursden climb towards Widdop, I injured my right leg on the climb. _Calum_ had a train to catch so he went on ahead, and _tubbycyclist_ stayed back and accompanied me home.

As for the cafe stop... The official SoM cafes are Country Kitchen in Waddington and Coldwell Activity Centre. 

I like Country Kitchen but it has a major disadvantage on this route - it is at the bottom of the climb of Waddington Fell! I don't like stopping and eating and drinking, then having to tackle a stiff climb like the Fell with cold legs. Also, it is a bit early on with only 40 km of the 100 km total covered.

I therefore propose carrying straight on through Waddington, and continue on the route round to Slaidburn and go to the cafe there. We still have climbing to do straight from that cafe, but it is broken into smaller chunks with some respite. It is at the 54 km point.

We can always make a very quick stop at Waddington for drinks if anybody can't last another 14 km.

What do you think?

We might just get to Coldwell in time to catch the cafe but I'd rather just make the one stop if that's okay?


----------



## longers (8 Oct 2010)

I don't think I'll be rushing off anywhere on sunday unless the weather is pants. 
Stopping properly in Slaidburn rather than Waddington sounds like a good idea but I'm happy to go along with what others fancy.


----------



## Alun (8 Oct 2010)

I'm happy with that Colin, provided Longers doesn't get that last piece of cake, again !


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2010)

longers said:


> I don't think I'll be rushing off anywhere on sunday unless the weather is pants.


The forecast is for sunshine and temperatures around 17 degrees C!   

And now for the bad news...  

The route is mainly in a NW direction on the way out and SE on the way back and that same forecast also suggests 17 mph easterly winds with gusts up to 30 mph so we could well have a favourable cross-tailwind from Hebden Bridge and an evil cross-headwind on the return leg!    



Alun said:


> I'm happy with that Colin, provided Longers doesn't get that last piece of cake, again !


I'll distract him while you get the cakes in!


----------



## Alun (9 Oct 2010)

Colin, I'll see you tomorrow before 10am, I'm picking Sysagent up at Gt Harwood at 9am and then driving over. Looking forward to it, what a difference 7 days makes, don't forget your suncream!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2010)

Alun said:


> Colin, I'll see you tomorrow before 10am, I'm picking Sysagent up at Gt Harwood at 9am and then driving over. Looking forward to it, what a difference 7 days makes, don't forget your suncream!


What a difference 1 day makes Alun!

And don't forget your windtop!

I'll aim to get to the car park at about 09:40.

So, who have we got then?

ColinJ (Despite watching recording of Die Hard 4 until 02:15!)

Alun

Sysagent

Calum (Dissertating!)

longers

tubbycyclist

PaulB (*Paul - do you fancy the car park in HB at 09:45 or the Kettledrum, Mereclough at 10:45-11:00?*)

Bokonon? (Yes, if he wakes up in time!)

Uncle Phil?

aJohnson?
battered? (Being visited)
Does anybody else fancy joining us for a slow, hard, scenic ride? I'll check here before setting off in the morning to see if anybody adds or subtracts their name.


----------



## Alun (9 Oct 2010)

Colin,

Battered won't be with us tomorrow, he's got visitors !

Looking at last years diary, you've still got the "Beat the Clocks" and "Climbs Hills Slowly" rides to organise this year !


----------



## Calum (10 Oct 2010)

Sorry but i'm out, been up working on my dissertation plan and haven't finished it so it's gonna have to be done tomorrow. Hope you all have a fantastic day and enjoy what's probably gonna be the best day of weather we'll have till april.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2010)

Alun said:


> Colin,
> 
> Battered won't be with us tomorrow, he's got visitors !
> 
> Looking at last years diary, you've still got the "Beat the Clocks" and "Climbs Hills Slowly" rides to organise this year !


Okay, I'll cross him off the list. As for rides later in the year- true, but they were both cold and wet!



Calum said:


> Sorry but i'm out, been up working on my dissertation plan and haven't finished it so it's gonna have to be done tomorrow. Hope you all have a fantastic day and enjoy what's probably gonna be the best day of weather we'll have till april.


Enjoy the work Calum - been there, done that, got the 2:1 and felt really p'd off to miss a First by 0.5%! 

If we have some okay weather, I'll organise another ride or two before Christmas - watch spaces like this...


----------



## Bokonon (10 Oct 2010)

I'm out of bed! I'm also running a little late so will get to Hebden Bridge station at 9:52 (/if/ the train is on time.) If I'm going to be delayed, I'll call/text to arrange and meeting point and will catch up...


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2010)

Everybody who is coming has probably already set off, and I'll be getting ready soon myself. 

It's dry here but cloudy, but that is as forecast. It should be clearing once we are about an hour into the ride. It was really windy here yesterday and it looks like being the same today. The second half of the ride is going to be hard work...


----------



## PaulB (10 Oct 2010)

Colin, hope I've caught you but have a MAJOR computer AND mobile phone problem which only became apparent this AM so due to work committments looking like being wrecked if I don't get this sorted, I'm going to need to get it sorted. Very complicated (for me) and I know you'd be able to sort it in seconds but me...I'm dim on computers so sorry, I won't show today. Sincere apologies.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2010)

PaulB said:


> Colin, hope I've caught you but have a MAJOR computer AND mobile phone problem which only became apparent this AM so due to work committments looking like being wrecked if I don't get this sorted, I'm going to need to get it sorted.  Very complicated (for me) and I know you'd be able to sort it in seconds but me...I'm dim on computers so sorry, I won't show today.  Sincere apologies.


Sorry to hear that Paul. Catch you next time. Gotta dash or I'll be late!

Good luck sorting out the technology!


----------



## Sysagent (10 Oct 2010)

Sorry for cutting the ride short again lads, I bet you are beginning to think it is deliberate...

Would have loved to have got all the route done to Hebden Bridge with you (I was just getting my 2nd wind on the A59) but the rear mech problems and that cassette were playing on my mind, so much so that as soon as I arrived home I cleaned all the drive train up and had a thorough analysis of it all before cleaning myself.

Looking at it, the replaceable rear mech hanger is quite bent but the frame looks sound, so that will need replacing, the cassette looks ok but has more than 5mm of play on the rear wheel, so I think that needs taking apart and seeing what's causing it to keep loosening, the rear derailleur looks ok and probably is and just needs a professional mechanic to set it all up right.

Enjoyed myself today and was great to be out with such good company, hopefully I will get everything rectified and be out again with you lot sooner than later.

p.s. We still haven't done the Trough Of Bowland like we said we was going to.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Oct 2010)

<awaits photos of a good looking ride>


----------



## dan_bo (10 Oct 2010)

Was some day for a ride as well- crystal clear. I would have had a bit of it myself but my legs were well farqued after yesterday's CX efforts.


----------



## tubbycyclist (10 Oct 2010)

Cheers Colin for suggesting the route - it is a wonderful ride when the weather is good. Good to meet the rest of you but my apologies to all of you for having to wait for me, especially at the top of Waddington Fell.

The sunset over Widdop Reservoir was especially impressive on the return leg, and just made into Hebden as the streetlights were coming on. By then it was a combination of walking and riding.

A special mention must go to Longers who slowed to my snail's pace on the way back, and then still had ride another 20 miles once we hit Hebden Bridge.


----------



## Alun (10 Oct 2010)

ColinJ and I got back to HB at about 6.15pm after 66 miles, wise decision to cut it long, or to cut out the extra hillage.

A good hard ride and great weather for the time of year, I definately need to get fitter for the next one, respect due to Kevin and of course Longers for completing all the extra climbing.

A couple of pints of Guinness for me I think, I'm knackered!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2010)

It was a lovely day for a ride. Even the strong wind didn't spoil it because overall it helped us as much as it hindered us.

Will (Bokonon) got a puncture in Sabden so we got to lie about in the sunshine for a while on the Nick o'Pendle.

Russ (Sysagent) somehow inserted his rear mech in his back wheel as we climbed out of Waddington but managed to manhandle the mech and dropout into a workable alignment. (Russ- you definitely bent the back of your bike slightly doing that - I could see it when riding behind you on the A59).

Alun, Kevin (tubbycyclist) and I were really not quite fit enough to tackle the route today in the available hours of daylight, well certainly not once two mechanicals and a long cafe stop at Slaidburn were taken into account.

Kevin decided to set off ahead of the rest of us from the cafe stop at Slaidburn. Once we finally set off after him, it had become obvious that it was going to be a real struggle to complete the route at all, let alone in daylight (Alun and I were flagging).

Russ was going to take a shortcut home along the A59 and the rest of us decided that it would a good idea for us to go that way too, heading back through Padiham and taking the A646 back to Hebden Bridge. It's slightly further than the planned route, but it misses out some very tough climbs.

We expected to catch up with Kevin and take him with us, but by the time we got to Chatburn, there was no sign of him and we needed to be leaving the SoM route there. Fortunately Mark (longers) had lights and a Season of Mists route sheet and volunteered to set off after Kevin and make sure he got back safely. The rest of us went the other way.

Russ left us on the way round to Padiham, and the other 4 of us (a mate of Russ named Lee had come along for the ride) rode through Padiham and onto the long drag up towards the Manchester Road traffic lights.

Will and Lee had gone ahead on the steeper part of the climb and then I got a txt from Mark. He'd found Kevin and they were going back on the original route. I sent a reply, then Alun and I carried on up the hill. We didn't see Will and Lee again. I assume that they decided it was getting late and they had done enough hanging about for one day and had gone on ahead.

As Alun mentioned, we managed to get back to Hebden Bridge in daylight. I clocked our ride at 107 km (66.5 miles). A great day out despite the problems.

Special thanks to Mark for going after Kevin.



tubbycyclist said:


> Cheers Colin for suggesting the route - it is a wonderful ride when the weather is good. Good to meet the rest of you but my apologies to all of you for having to wait for me, especially at the top of Waddington Fell.
> 
> The sunset over Widdop Reservoir was especially impressive on the return leg, and just made into Hebden as the streetlights were coming on. By then it was a combination of walking and riding.
> 
> A special mention must go to Longers who slowed to my snail's pace on the way back, and then still had ride another 20 miles once we hit Hebden Bridge.


Oh, I'm so relieved that you (just about) got back in daylight! I had visions of you being out there until about 8 PM. 

I reckon you must have recovered quite a bit at Slaidburn because I was really surprised that we did not catch up with you by Chatburn.



Aperitif said:


> <awaits photos of a good looking ride>



I'll sort through mine tomorrow - I'm a bit tired this evening!


----------



## longers (10 Oct 2010)

Great day out with decent folk, thanks! Got home just after eight having been mostly blown home. 

Chapeau to them that did it or attempted it last week in the wet.


----------



## longers (10 Oct 2010)

Edit: Sorry you couldn't make it Paul + Calum. Colly was missed today too.


----------



## Bokonon (11 Oct 2010)

Alun said:


> ColinJ and I got back to HB at about 6.15pm after 66 miles, wise decision to cut it long, or to cut out the extra hillage.



You weren't that far behind Lee and I in the end then - we arrived back in Hebden at 5:50.

Sorry for the slight delay as I fixed my puncture. It would have been quicker had I remembered to pack my tyre levers and had had a more suitable spare tube with me.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2010)

longers said:


> Chapeau to them that did it or attempted it last week in the wet.


Alun and I were saying how hard it must have been for the likes of Svendo last week to actually complete the route in about 5 h 20 m including stops in the unbelievably bad conditions!

And also, how we must have been barking mad to attempt it... Seeing how we were struggling yesterday in the sunshine, what were we thinking!   



longers said:


> Edit: Sorry you couldn't make it Paul + Calum. Colly was missed today too.


Agreed.

Paul - have you sorted out your phone and computer?

Calum - have you caught up on your dissertation?

Colly - You've been keeping very quiet recently! I just checked and you do still pop in to CC. Are you still riding your bike? If so, see if you can catch my final forum ride of the year. Subject to acceptable weather, it would probably be Sun, November 14th and would be 45-50 miles so I'd have a chance of actually completing it in daylight!


----------



## Jacqui (11 Oct 2010)

Glad you had a good ride . I did the one Claire Balding did from Hebden to Haworth, Wycoller etc and back down to Hebden was 30 miles and some of the hills after Trawden were more than cheeky ,very windy as well so think it will be a long long time before I am up to a longer one with so much climbing .

We did stop with a couple she had come round the corner from Hardcastle Crags and skidded into a wall there was a lot of blood and two chippped front teeth . I hope she is alright .



Look forward to the photos as it was a gorgeous day.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Glad you had a good ride .  I did the one Claire Balding did from Hebden to Haworth, Wycoller etc and back down to Hebden was 30 miles  and some of  the hills after Trawden were  more than cheeky ,very windy as well so  think it will be a long long time before I am up to a longer one with so much climbing .
> 
> We did  stop with a  couple she had come round the corner from Hardcastle Crags and skidded into a wall there was a lot of blood and two chippped front teeth . I hope she is alright .
> 
> Look forward to the photos as it was a gorgeous day.


That sounds like my 'Trauma of Trawden' route, named after I bonked really badly on my first ride round it and limped home exhausted after more than 5 hours! Congratulations on completing that.

I'm trying to think where the corner you were talking about was. Maybe the very steep descent with several tight bends past the scout hostel into Blake Dean? 







The road is steeper that behind the camera, with two very tight bends.


----------



## Sysagent (11 Oct 2010)

Bikes in the hospital as we speak getting repairs...

As I previously mentioned anyone up for a ride around the Trough sooner than later?

Oh and Longers admirable of you to do what you did yesterday mate, there's not a lot of folk in this World who would have taken the step you did yesterday for Tubby.



Edit: Oh and yes not forgetting Alun for dropping off my kit at home which was in his car, many thanks Alun


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2010)

Sysagent said:


> As I previously mentioned anyone up for a ride around the Trough sooner than later?


I'd like to do another Trough ride, but I think it is too late in the year for me. I'd have to ride out from Hebden Bridge and ride back afterwards and that is about 95-100 miles depending on the exact route. It makes a great summer ride when I am fit, but probably too much for an autumn ride when I'm not!


----------



## Sysagent (11 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I'd like to do another Trough ride, but I think it is too late in the year for me. I'd have to ride out from Hebden Bridge and ride back afterwards and that is about 95-100 miles depending on the exact route. It makes a great summer ride when I am fit, but probably too much for an autumn ride when I'm not!



Perhaps you could get another cyclist from the Hebden area to tag along Colin and share the lift to a suitable meeting place (Spring Wood car park is the usual place), then it enables you to reduce the milage on't two wheels matey?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Perhaps you could get another cyclist from the Hebden area to tag along Colin and share the lift to a suitable meeting place (Spring Wood car park is the usual place), then it enables you to reduce the milage on't two wheels matey?


I can think of a couple of people who might be up for that. I suggest that you organise the ride and when there is a set date/time I can ask if they are interested. 

I can't do the 6th/7th November but am currently free all other weekends to mid-November.


----------



## tubbycyclist (11 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I can think of a couple of people who might be up for that. I suggest that you organise the ride and when there is a set date/time I can ask if they are interested.
> 
> I can't do the 6th/7th November but am currently free all other weekends to mid-November.



I could probably give you a lift - depending on the date. 

I will make sure I do some miles between now and then though.


----------



## Svendo (11 Oct 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Glad you had a good ride . I did the one Claire Balding did from Hebden to Haworth, Wycoller etc and back down to Hebden was 30 miles and some of the hills after Trawden were more than cheeky ,very windy as well so think it will be a long long time before I am up to a longer one with so much climbing .



I like that route, I first found it on Bikeradar's Bikely route scrape looking for longer rides ohhhh, 5 years ago? This was before I'd found CC and ColinJ's hilly torture rides. It was posted by a 'tubbycyclist'

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Moor-moor-moor

It occurs to me, is this the tubbycyclist of this parish, or a coincidence? Though as it turns out Harold Briercliffe had published the route decades ago, although in his day you could take the old Haworth road, and get through from the Widdop road to Wycoller as well.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2010)

tubbycyclist said:


> I could probably give you a lift - depending on the date.
> 
> I will make sure I do some miles between now and then though.


Super - thanks very much!

A Trough of Bowland loop from Spring Wood picnic centre (Whalley) should be about 50 miles or so depending on the exact route.

Hey Russ, if you don't already have a detailed route in mind, how about a rerun of the CC ride I organised back in June 2008 - this one? 

That came in at 56 miles. Apart from the Trough, it also took in Longridge Fell, Beacon Fell and Waddington Fell, with a cafe stop after the hills were finished, at Waddington.

*PS* I've just had a call from PaulB. He was very sorry to miss yesterday's ride and was most miffed to spend a fine sunny day indoors trying to sort his I.T. problem out. He said he'd come along on the Trough ride if he is free that day.


----------



## PaulB (12 Oct 2010)

Right, my IT problems aren't entirely over but I have found a way to get on the internet! Whoopee! The thing is, for no reason I can fathom, I've lost the Safari icon I had so I now have to go onto e-mails, pick an old Facebook one and geton-line from there! I know, it's awful, innit. Still, at least I can get online.

One soon come date I cannot do is Sunday 24th Oct as I will be cycling to Fataga and San Bartolome in Gran Canaria that day. I also would struggle to get along on 7th Nov (unless LFC have gone out of business afore then - and let's face it, that's possible




).


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2010)

PaulB said:


> One soon come date I cannot do is Sunday 24th Oct as I will be cycling to Fataga and San Bartolome in Gran Canaria that day.


Sounds lovely - have a nice time!

How about Sun 31st Oct? The clocks will have gone back so sunset will be round about 16:30 that day. Any later in the year and lack of daylight and poor weather conditions could cause problems.

Kevin (tc) - could you make the 31st?

Russ - do you want to start a new thread about the Trough ride, or should I?


----------



## Sysagent (12 Oct 2010)

I will start one Colin if you want, the thing is I think in view of the failing light and the lack of fitness that some people are experiencing towards the end of the season we should keep the ride as less hilly as possible matey and just do the classic Trough round route, which I have detailed here:-

Whalley To The Trough of Bowland

If the general consesus is to do the hillier, longer route than yeh I am good for that, but after Sunday's experiences I think the shorter less hilly one would be a safer bet...


----------



## Alun (12 Oct 2010)

I think that 40 miles is probably enough, especially with the clocks going back. Through Dunsop Bridge and up the Trough first, ie anticlockwise?
I'm in for the 31st Oct, weather permitting.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2010)

So, what you are trying to say (in the nicest possible way of course! ) is that for some of us - _the spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak!_ (Looks towards the sky and whistles innocently...)   

Yeah, that's probably sensible! I just love it out there and let my enthusiasm get the better of me. Let's do a longer Trough ride in the Spring. 

Okay - over to you!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2010)

Some of my photos from Sunday's ride...

Traffic jam at Fence village






Pendle Hill from Forest of Pendle







Cycle Chatters, Forest of Pendle [L-R tubbycyclist, Lee, Bokonon, longers, Alun, Sysagent]







A Lonely cyclist climbs the Nick o'Pendle







When once is not enough (longers head down to Sabden to climb _'The Nick'_ again!)







Waddington Fell (Waddington side)


----------



## bigjim (13 Oct 2010)

I worked in Nelson for 5 years. I thought it was the most miserable hole I have ever been in. It was ok about 20 years ago but the decline since then has been massive. I worked for the council and I never met any staff that actually lived in Nelson.


----------



## tubbycyclist (13 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds lovely - have a nice time!
> 
> How about Sun 31st Oct? The clocks will have gone back so sunset will be round about 16:30 that day. Any later in the year and lack of daylight and poor weather conditions could cause problems.
> 
> ...



Should be OK for 31st..


----------



## bigjim (13 Oct 2010)

I'd be up for some these but I tend to go out with the local CTC on a Sunday. Now if there were any Saturday runs....


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2010)

Alun said:


> I think that 40 miles is probably enough, especially with the clocks going back. Through Dunsop Bridge and up the Trough first, ie anticlockwise?
> I'm in for the 31st Oct, weather permitting.


Yes, yes and ditto!



tubbycyclist said:


> Should be OK for 31st..


Thanks!



bigjim said:


> I'd be up for some these but I tend to go out with the local CTC on a Sunday. Now if there were any Saturday runs....


We started doing them on Sundays for people who can't make Saturdays, but perhaps we should do more Saturday rides for people who can't make Sundays! The trains are certainly better on Saturdays so earlier starts are possible for people who come in by train.

Russ - I'd start the new ride thread soon or you will probably find that people are booked up to do other things!


----------



## lpjr (17 Oct 2010)

Sysagent said:


> I will start one Colin if you want, the thing is I think in view of the failing light and the lack of fitness that some people are experiencing towards the end of the season we should keep the ride as less hilly as possible matey and just do the classic Trough round route, which I have detailed here:-
> 
> Whalley To The Trough of Bowland
> 
> If the general consesus is to do the hillier, longer route than yeh I am good for that, but after Sunday's experiences I think the shorter less hilly one would be a safer bet...


Hi Sysagent, I am going to this route next Wednesday. Can you give me an average time for the route, want to make sure I am back in time for the School run.

Cheers.


----------



## Sysagent (18 Oct 2010)

Hi LPJR,

Well when I last did it this was the timing:-

Ride time: 3:19:24
Stopped time: 4:13
Distance: 44.16 miles
Average speed: 13.29 miles/h
Fastest speed: 37.66 miles/h

Hope this helps!

Russ


----------



## lpjr (18 Oct 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Hi LPJR,
> 
> Well when I last did it this was the timing:-
> 
> ...



Cheers for that, I will give myself 4 hours. I averaged 13.4 on a twenty miler with a climb of 1727 feet. So taking into account twice the distance and the extra climb I think an extra 40 mins may do it. On second thoughts I give myself 5 hours just to make sure. Cheers again.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2010)

lpjr said:


> Cheers for that, I will give myself 4 hours. I averaged 13.4 on a twenty miler with a climb of 1727 feet.  So taking into account twice the distance and the extra climb I think an extra 40 mins may do it. On second thoughts I give myself 5 hours just to make sure. Cheers again.


I think you are wise to allow 5 hours. Run over some broken glass and you could easily spend 30+ minutes sorting that out..

The Trough climb is quite tough from the south side as on Sysagent's route. It has a long stretch at about 18% so have a nice low gear handy! 

It's a lovely area though, one of my favourite places to cycle. Have a nice ride.


----------



## lpjr (20 Oct 2010)

Sysagent said:


> Hi LPJR,
> 
> Well when I last did it this was the timing:-
> 
> ...




Ended up doing a slightly shorter version of your route. I parked in Mitton rather than Whalley. Then took the most direct route to Dunsop Bridge via Bashall Eaves. Then I went round the Trough. The hill almost finished me early doors, but I got up without stopping so I am a happy man. Headed to Chipping then back to Mitton. I was a bit too cautious on the down hills, not knowing how sharp the bends were I over compensated on the brakes. 

Anyway for the stats measured on my phones GPS. Distance 37.4 miles. Time 2hrs 51mins 31 secs. Averaged speed 13.1 mph. Max speed 30.1 (note GPS measurement average out, like to think I got a little faster. Climb 2843 feet.

Still a little of the pace so may be able to join you on a ride next summer if I keep the training up. I say summer because it was bloody freezing at the top of the Trough today. 

Any other good routes in that area let us know as I would like to give them a try. Thanks.


----------

